# post up some weird pics here



## NTcaribe

heres one of a guy who is looking for his pet dog


----------



## piranha45

ya thats been posted before, its a wels catfish


----------



## NTcaribe

ooohh sorry i didnt know lol


----------



## Aggressive

hes looking for his wig?


----------



## lament configuration

this one is pretty weird.


----------



## Kory

Is that you after a bad night of drinking?


----------



## lament configuration

yeah, but still cant explain how I end up in the diaper though.


----------



## lament configuration

man or woman?!


----------



## lament configuration

odelay. que pasa holmes? chingate a tu madre.


----------



## thePACK

moved to lounge...


----------



## MR.FREEZ

:laugh:














this is true


----------



## blueprint

here's a funny one.


----------



## blueprint

Another one


----------



## blueprint

another one


----------



## blueprint

another one


----------



## blueprint

last one


----------



## MR.FREEZ

you win the funniest pics blueprint :laugh:


----------



## blueprint

mr.freez said:


> you win the funniest pics blueprint :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:


 i have more but i think Xenon will just delete it since they contain some nudity.


----------



## blueprint

1.


----------



## blueprint

2.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

blueprint said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> 
> you win the funniest pics blueprint :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> i have more but i think Xenon will just delete it since they contain some nudity.
Click to expand...

 can you photo shop them to blur the nude part a little to make em acceptable


----------



## blueprint

mr.freez said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> 
> you win the funniest pics blueprint :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> i have more but i think Xenon will just delete it since they contain some nudity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you photo shop them to blur the nude part a little to make em acceptable
Click to expand...

 hahahaha i tried, but failed miserably.


----------



## pamonster

one


----------



## pamonster

two


----------



## pamonster

three


----------



## pamonster

four


----------



## pamonster

dsfgsdgfd


----------



## accr

*







-__-*


----------



## pamonster

:laugh:


----------



## 1edyson

Just a few of my Favs


----------



## 1edyson

and one for good measure


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Wow some of these are just too funny.


----------



## 521 1N5

great work guys! keep em' coming!


----------



## booger

Blueprint wins, those pics are the sh*t!


----------



## 521 1N5

Paul said:


> this one is pretty weird.


you have to get permisson before using Josh's (pfish) picture.


----------



## Guest

I want this guy's job!! Professional Tweeker!


----------



## Guest

Sweet Lu's childhood started to go down hill soon after his mother bought him this board game for Christmas.


----------



## Little Waffen

Here's one of my fav pics.


----------



## a*men

1edyson said:


> Just a few of my Favs


 haha


----------



## blueprint

i have more


----------



## blueprint

2.


----------



## blueprint

3.


----------



## blueprint

4.


----------



## blueprint

7.


----------



## blueprint

i do not condone this but i do find the propaganda of it somewhat funny..... mods can delete if they deem necessary.


----------



## Big Al

mars...








me now...








me as a kid...








my son...


----------



## blueprint

That was just hilarious.


----------



## Aggressive

.


----------



## Aggressive




----------



## Aggressive

:nod:


----------



## Aggressive




----------



## Aggressive




----------



## Aggressive

:nod:


----------



## Aggressive

last one.


----------



## ChosenOne22

lol hahahaha


----------



## Memphis




----------



## Memphis

:rasp:


----------



## Memphis




----------



## Memphis




----------



## Memphis

THE REAL LIFE BEAVIS!!!!!!


----------



## blueprint

Beavis is hilarious!!!


----------



## Death in #'s

:laugh: man these are great


----------



## lemmywinks

all of them are so damn funny







. some are just nasty..... but they are all funny ass hell.


----------



## No0dles

those were all pretty damn funny


----------



## Kreth 10RBP

IRON MY SHIRT BITCH!!!


----------



## sweet lu

Bullsnake said:


> Sweet Lu's childhood started to go down hill soon after his mother bought him this board game for Christmas.












brings back those childhood memories, i remeber it like yesterday







oh wait it was yesterday


----------



## MR.FREEZ

sweet lu said:


> Bullsnake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Lu's childhood started to go down hill soon after his mother bought him this board game for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brings back those childhood memories, i remeber it like yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh wait it was yesterday
Click to expand...

 what happen when you run out of "game pieces"


----------



## mstrmind

Well atleast they agreed.


----------



## thlegend

haha


----------



## Doviiman

Ha,Ha,Ha>>>>oops i messed myself!!!


----------



## Pacuguy

my kind of chrismas


----------



## Pacuguy




----------



## fishypoo2

1:


----------



## fishypoo2

2:


----------



## fishypoo2

3:


----------



## kouma

fishypoo2 said:


> 3:


----------



## 94NDTA

Here are some of my favs.
Car people will like this one...well, at least the ones that don't put a bunch of retarded crap on their cars.









and yeah.


----------



## Death in #'s

fishypoo2 said:


> 3:










dam were is p45 when we need him


----------



## redbellyjx ©

1.


----------



## redbellyjx ©

2.


----------



## redbellyjx ©

3.


----------



## micus

Death in # said:


> fishypoo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3:
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh: dam were is p45 when we need him
Click to expand...

 probly in his sisters room??


----------



## Alexraptor

some were funny, but the vommiting guy was just Sick! and not funny


----------



## sweet lu

mr.freez said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullsnake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Lu's childhood started to go down hill soon after his mother bought him this board game for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brings back those childhood memories, i remeber it like yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh wait it was yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what happen when you run out of "game pieces"
Click to expand...

 i would buy another game


----------



## Red Eyes

Nothing needs to be added to this pic!!


----------



## Guest

Red Eyes said:


> Nothing needs to be added to this pic!!


 HAHA! I hope that's a rental car.


----------



## blueprint

Markosaur said:


> some were funny, but the vommiting guy was just Sick! and not funny


 Sorry.


----------



## wayne the pain

danger.


----------



## sweet lu

thats hilariouse and true


----------



## psrotten

those are some great pics


----------



## MR.FREEZ

i hope this thread doesnt ever go away


----------



## Jebus

Red Eyes said:


> Nothing needs to be added to this pic!!


 Hah i act







ually witnessed a incident like that but luckily i wans't in the car.


----------



## killfishygo

I got one, for the people who gets it


----------



## nitrofish




----------



## nitrofish

first time at a porn site


----------



## nitrofish




----------



## nitrofish




----------



## Memphis

:rock:


----------



## Memphis

:nod:


----------



## Alexraptor

ooooh, Xenon aint gonna be happy to see the 1st 2 of the 3 last pics


----------



## sweet lu

i sure am, i wish clinton was my teacher


----------



## rUBY84

some of those are pretty funny


----------



## Death in #'s

nitro please edit that fourth pic
its got nudity


----------



## traumatic

my profile pic:


----------



## RhomZilla

Heres an old one dug up from the archives...


----------



## StuartDanger

lol
gotta love bin laden disses


----------



## Guest

Sorry to drag up an old thread, but I had to post this pic. Owned by the chair!!


----------



## mpdt

1.


----------



## mpdt

2.


----------



## mpdt

3.


----------



## mpdt

4.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

1.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

2.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

3.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

4.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

5.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

i think this might have been posted allready but forgot were


----------



## Guest

Ouch!


----------



## iLLwiLL

my kind of fish









~Will.


----------



## Guest

SWEET LU's baby picture:


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## Blitz023

i dont think everybody has seen this yet.


----------



## Death in #'s

Blitz023 said:


> i dont think everybody has seen this yet.










yes we have


----------



## Blitz023

Death in # said:


> Blitz023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think everybody has seen this yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes we have
Click to expand...

 well for those who havent, then this ones for you.


----------



## Bigkrup444

blueprint said:


> last one


 Top thrill dragster is the best ride ever. i'll look for my pics from it


----------



## lemmywinks

awwww come on. that is not weird that is just disturbing


----------



## Jewelz

priceless..


----------



## Jewelz

another priceless..


----------



## Jewelz

third..


----------



## Jewelz

one mo


----------



## lemmywinks

those are great


----------



## Innes




----------



## Lonald

HAHAHAHA they are all awsome :laugh: ... exept that one with the bottle and the belly button


----------



## Down

Oh, I can't stay away from this one. A couple car ones...


----------



## Down

and


----------



## Down

and


----------



## Down

My Halloween costume for this year


----------



## Down

I'm almost done


----------



## Down

Last one, another car one


----------



## Death in #'s

:laugh: dam these are priceless


----------



## airtorey15

some of those are just to good.


----------



## Methuzela

rUBY84 said:


> some of those are pretty funny :laugh:


 that's one of the funniest things ive ever seen


----------



## plevtor

1.


----------



## plevtor

2.


----------



## StuartDanger

innes that pic is the best!!!
what a loser!!!


----------



## Jewelz

Innes said:


>


 I don't get it....


----------



## RhomZilla

Jewelz said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it....
Click to expand...









Thats GrandMaster X


----------



## Jewelz

RhomZilla said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Innes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it....:rock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats GrandMaster X
Click to expand...

 who ? still not getting it...


----------



## MR.FREEZ

thats the guy the made this place


----------



## lemmywinks

plevtor said:


> 2.


 I cant do it


----------



## anotherreject04

i have a few


----------



## anotherreject04

rain gutter body kit


----------



## anotherreject04

a large slupie?


----------



## watermonst3rs

omg it's really rain gutter lmao


----------



## lemmywinks

anotherreject04 said:


> rain gutter body kit


 I should try that w/ my car







......


----------



## anotherreject04

the holy rollers ! lol


----------



## Runningmad

Jewelz said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Innes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it....:rock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats GrandMaster X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who ? still not getting it...
Click to expand...

 the man behind the fury - Xenon


----------



## Caseman

anotherreject04 said:


> the holy rollers ! lol


poor laser


----------



## Blitz023

anotherreject04 said:


> the holy rollers ! lol


 one of a kind car.


----------



## Settle4Nothing

this explains so much......


----------

